# Medicals | What tests are done exactly?



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Hi Guyz*,

A question. We all know that everyone who applies for australian pr visa has to undergo medicals.

Can someone shed light exactly on what medical tests are done? I am aware that General health checks, Blood tests and X rays are done. I would like to know which exact tests are done for e.g blood cholestrol levels, test for Hiv, Chest X ray etc.

I would really appreciated some detail into this especially from those who have undergone medicals as they would be aware of exact tests.

Also, is there any problem for obese people? I have heard obese people have to undergo additional tests?

Also, are increased blood pressure, increased cholesterol levels and increased liver function tests (SGPT) a cause of worry for these tests?

Thanks in Advance,

*RockerX*


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi there - for adults (and kids over... I think 14) you have to do the following:
- Blood test (one vial)
- Urine test
- Chest xray
- General exam. For men and boys, they do a look for groin hernias (both my son and DH were checked). Our son had an inguinal hernia when he was born that was repaired via surgery when he was 8 weeks old - the doctor just noted it, and moved on, and my son's medicals were not referred (finalised). 

They do test for HIV, and I believe they do a drug screening. For the chest xray they are looking for tuberculosis. They definitely check for diabetes. 

An "Obese" BMI is not normally a problem. At the time of the test, my BMI was 30 (just 1 point away from "overweight") and I was not referred for further medicals. I've heard of other people who had BMIs of like 35 or so who were also not referred. I think if your BMI is over 40 or so, they may refer for further medicals (but I don't think its something to worry about - they are just screening for obesity related conditions like diabetes, etc.).

Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The urine dipstick test only checks for protein, glucose, and presence of blood - it's done in front of you and only takes a few seconds. They do not test the urine for drug use.

The blood test is only for HIV (although I've heard that people with tattoos and people working in health care may also be tested for Hep-B and Hep-C).

They will check your blood pressure but they won't test your cholesterol levels or conduct a liver test.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Just regular check-ups like blood,urine,TB, HIV ,x-Ray...
nothing out of the ordinary..
obese people might have to undergo extra tests but thats not really a cause for any concern..



RockerX said:


> *Hi Guyz*,
> 
> A question. We all know that everyone who applies for australian pr visa has to undergo medicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guyz for the replies and clarification. Makes me feel a bit calm now 

One more question. I have heard that the results are sent by the centre to DIAC directly. Is this correct? If yes, then is there anyway by which the applicant gets to know the results for his satisfaction? Or do we wait till the status changes to met?

Regards,

*RockerX*


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Thanks guyz for the replies and clarification. Makes me feel a bit calm now
> 
> One more question. I have heard that the results are sent by the centre to DIAC directly. Is this correct? If yes, then is there anyway by which the applicant gets to know the results for his satisfaction? Or do we wait till the status changes to met?
> 
> ...


Yes, the forms are sent directly to DIAC. If there is anything wrong the doctor is obligated to tell you. If you don't hear from the doctor then you can assume everything is fine.


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it possible to do the medicals before lodgement of application? It looks like not as they submit it to DIAC right away...
Or would I get a reference no.? 

Thanks, 

Frank


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

You are only required to go for medicals when your CO has requested for them.

Usually you would print the medical forms well in advance, book with the panel doctor for tests just in case their schedule is tight. That way, you will definitely be able to submit the medical reports within the shortest time possible - CO's will usually ask you if its possible to submit within 7 days.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

All,

Can common cold be a problem when going for health checks for 175?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> All,
> 
> Can common cold be a problem when going for health checks for 175?
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Its urgent please*



ozbound12 said:


> The urine dipstick test only checks for protein, glucose, and presence of blood - it's done in front of you and only takes a few seconds. They do not test the urine for drug use.
> 
> The blood test is only for HIV (although I've heard that people with tattoos and people working in health care may also be tested for Hep-B and Hep-C).
> 
> They will check your blood pressure but they won't test your cholesterol levels or conduct a liver test.


Hi Ozbound,

Hope you are doing good in Adelaide, I have a small query, I sometimes have a BP of around 130-135(syst)/80-85 (diast.). Should I take BP med before the test, which my doctor gave me when My Father passed away last year and I was grieving and really very tense. Would they check/find out the medicine (Olmesartan 10 mg) in my blood or urine? Its urgent please

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Also I have attested my educational docs on 2nd July 2014 along with passport, but reference letters needed to be attested yet. do I need to attested all docs with one date only or I can go further with different date as well?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Also I have attested my educational docs on 2nd July 2014 along with passport, but reference letters needed to be attested yet. do I need to attested all docs with one date only or I can go further with different date as well?


Multiple dates are bound to be there as they have given you 28 days to upload all docs, if you had all the documents, you would have uploaded upfront. Moreover on immi.gov website it sis written that the documents need to be certified from so-and-so, no requirement of same date. Relax


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

just did test today for me,spouse and kid

urine (all 3)
blood (adults) HIV
eyesight (all 3)
xray (adults) TB 
physical check (all 3) no deformities,hernia, 
weight,bp,height (all 3) BMI,BP, Resting HR

Doc said we cleared all but bmi for me and wife slightly on high side 31, 34 but should not be an issue she said, quite common


----------



## Danny Archer (Jul 26, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Ozbound,
> 
> Hope you are doing good in Adelaide, I have a small query, I sometimes have a BP of around 130-135(syst)/80-85 (diast.). Should I take BP med before the test, which my doctor gave me when My Father passed away last year and I was grieving and really very tense. Would they check/find out the medicine (Olmesartan 10 mg) in my blood or urine? Its urgent please
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just small query, Does medical involve drug test as well. Kind of worried.


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

just to share my experience on 2 tense moments during my immigration...
*LIVER*
I was given repeated liver tests by the MOOC, gastroenterologist spent 3 weeks interrogating to find that although SGPT was borderline, my blood tests had something... i was referred to a hematologist, who after tests found that i was a carrier of "haemoglobin D"...
*Heart murmur*
my kid had a pansystolic murmur, her echo showed that it wasnt alarming and that there is a fair chance that it is naturally cured once she is around 6 months (we did it when she was 1.5 months old... MOOC asked to see a cardiologist, who said it is not alarming...

we got immigration despite these tense moments... hope it helps anyone in the future... ciao


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

For 189 190 489, they will do code 501(general), 502(chest x-ray), 707(HIV)


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> just did test today for me,spouse and kid
> 
> urine (all 3)
> blood (adults) HIV
> ...


Hi,


Did they checked hernia test?


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

How does this work in other countries ? I am in Ireland and medical procedures here are painfully slow and bureaucratic. They take your blood and don't tell the results for months.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

AI_pk said:


> just to share my experience on 2 tense moments during my immigration...
> *LIVER*
> I was given repeated liver tests by the MOOC, gastroenterologist spent 3 weeks interrogating to find that although SGPT was borderline, my blood tests had something... i was referred to a hematologist, who after tests found that i was a carrier of "haemoglobin D"...
> *Heart murmur*
> ...


I need to know one thing with couples of weeks I am going to appear for medical inshallah , I bit worried b/c my daughter born 4 month ago at the time of birth operated minor surgery colostomy it will concern for me or just normal


----------



## Skeads (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for your helpful discussions guys. 

However, I would like to have clarity on the issue of high blood pressure in particular. Can one still have a successful verdict on their medical exams if they declare that they take medication for the BP. This basically means answering "YES" on the question that says "Do you take medication for a chronic condition? "


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Drud test*

Guys would like to know does drug test included in medical test??? Specially marijuana?? and does it affect process???


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Skeads said:


> Thanks for your helpful discussions guys.
> 
> However, I would like to have clarity on the issue of high blood pressure in particular. Can one still have a successful verdict on their medical exams if they declare that they take medication for the BP. This basically means answering "YES" on the question that says "Do you take medication for a chronic condition? "


Yes, that should not be a problem. Only thing they avoid is infectious diseases like TB, HIV. But even in that case, one can get the visa after getting the complete course of treatment which can last for more than six months in some cases of TB.

Good luck


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

Franconian said:


> Is it possible to do the medicals before lodgement of application? It looks like not as they submit it to DIAC right away...
> Or would I get a reference no.?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I highly recommend you to take the medical test in Amsterdam, if you are afraid of anything. It was a very light check-up and we had no problems at all.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

*PCC from The Netherlands*



xsimio said:


> I highly recommend you to take the medical test in Amsterdam, if you are afraid of anything. It was a very light check-up and we had no problems at all.


HI Xsimio,How are you?? Happy New Year..my friend..I need a favour from you..if possible

I have lived in harderwijk, Near Amersfort ,Netherlands for more than a year during 2013 & 2014 and i have been requested to get a 'Certificate of Good Conduct' ( Verklaring Omtrent het Gedrag 'VOG').

I have emailed the justis.nl people from below link unable to fill the application (due to dutch)..Can you assist me with translated document or some contact who could help me with the clearance..:boxing:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/netherlands

Your help is much appreciated and thanks in advance for the help..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

chln.murthy said:


> HI Xsimio,How are you?? Happy New Year..my friend..I need a favour from you..if possible
> 
> I have lived in harderwijk, Near Amersfort ,Netherlands for more than a year during 2013 & 2014 and i have been requested to get a 'Certificate of Good Conduct' ( Verklaring Omtrent het Gedrag 'VOG').
> 
> ...


There is an English Form search for it. I did my VOG at city council in person.

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

*PCC Netherlands*

Hi Chln Murthy,

I also stayed in Amterdam form 06 to May 2008

So, I would also like to get the PCC (VOG) from Netherlands. Can you please tell me the process. I am currently staying India. 

I did check website "https://www.justis.nl/producten/vog/certificate-of-conduct/#paragraph1", but its confusing. 

Can you please tell me what all I need to do.

My understanding till now

Fill Application form
Pay fees 41.65 Euro
Send email to "[email protected]", with payment detail and filled form, along with Passport scanned copy.
 Not sure about attachment "*an official document which states the purpose of your application, provided by the interested party;*"

Specific Queries:

 What should I filled in *Citizen Service Number:*
 What should be filled in Section 2. As per site _Data organisation/establishment (section 2.1) This section has to be filled out by the department that requires the certificate. If they are unable to do this, an official letter or brochure which states that you have to apply for a certificate of conduct will do. _
 Is there any guide for the same

Would appreciate any help in this regard.


Thanks,
Aman



chln.murthy said:


> HI Xsimio,How are you?? Happy New Year..my friend..I need a favour from you..if possible
> 
> I have lived in harderwijk, Near Amersfort ,Netherlands for more than a year during 2013 & 2014 and i have been requested to get a 'Certificate of Good Conduct' ( Verklaring Omtrent het Gedrag 'VOG').
> 
> ...


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Chln Murthy,
> 
> I also stayed in Amterdam form 06 to May 2008
> 
> ...


Hi Aman,

Please note that the form has been filled by me online & the below mentioned contact helped me with the queries i had.. i have checked my form & according to that below are the answers for your queries

What should I filled in Citizen Service Number:

Your passport Number (or any document that shows your current countries residency status which is passport in india)

What should be filled in Section 2. As per site Data organisation/establishment (section 2.1) This section has to be filled out by the department that requires the certificate. If they are unable to do this, an official letter or brochure which states that you have to apply for a certificate of conduct will do.

I have filled it as 

Name of organistion : Department of Immigration & Border Protection
Name of Representativ : MY name
Address: Your current address (you may have to fill the address you are currently living as the letter would be posted.... I have later changed this address to my friends address in Netherlands ..so that i can receive it quick)

Is there any guide for the same

As such there was not guideline hence i had to call them & be on call to fill the form.

Good luck with your application buddy...

Dienst Justis
Justitiële uitvoeringsdienst Toetsing, Integriteit en Screening
Contactgegevens van de dienst Justis:
088 - 998 22 00: VOG, Naamswijziging en Gratie 
088 - 998 22 88: WPBR, WWM, BOA en Garantstellingsregeling Curatoren
Telefonisch bereikbaar op werkdagen van 9.00 tot 17.00
Postbus 20300, 2500 EH Den Haag


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Chln Murthy for your help. I shall contact the VOB deptt directly if I am stuck somewhere

You told "_I have later changed this address to my friends address in Netherlands ..so that i can receive it quick_" , you might got the scanned copy and would have uploaded it right!!



chln.murthy said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> Please note that the form has been filled by me online & the below mentioned contact helped me with the queries i had.. i have checked my form & according to that below are the answers for your queries
> 
> ...


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

verma.rajput said:


> Thanks Chln Murthy for your help. I shall contact the VOB deptt directly if I am stuck somewhere
> 
> You told "_I have later changed this address to my friends address in Netherlands ..so that i can receive it quick_" , you might got the scanned copy and would have uploaded it right!!


yes you are right just changed the address page & the signature page is at the end anyway :eyebrows:


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear All, 

I hope you are all well and got settled in your new destination. 

I have a question to all my seniors here on this forum regarding health check: 

According to my information, currently eye sight is also checked in the health examination. What is the required level for eye sight for immigration purpose? 

Background: I have Keratoconus in left eye, and that is why my left eye sight is extremely weak. however I have good eye sight in right eye, and I don't use any external support like glasses/contact lenses etc. The left eye can be treated through a minor outpatient surgery (2-hour process). 

Does this situation effect my visa process? Should I get it treated before my health examination or can I do it afterwards as well? 

Your advice/feedback in this regard will be highly appreciated. 

Regards, 
T2


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

HI Everybody,

I was diagnosed with Gout about 5 years back. But it is under control due to diet and physical workout. Should I declare this as a blood condition? 

I have been to Australia on a 457 and my health insurance knows about my gout as I've declared it to them, so not declaring and later being found out isn't a good option


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Which all test for 5 month baby and also what about eye test for adults?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zooter80 said:


> HI Everybody,
> 
> I was diagnosed with Gout about 5 years back. But it is under control due to diet and physical workout. Should I declare this as a blood condition?
> 
> I have been to Australia on a 457 and my health insurance knows about my gout as I've declared it to them, so not declaring and later being found out isn't a good option


You have answered your own question.

Never hide facts knowingly when applying for Visa
You never know when it will come back to bite you

Cheers


----------



## misa_sydney (Dec 6, 2017)

zooter80 said:


> HI Everybody,
> 
> I was diagnosed with Gout about 5 years back. But it is under control due to diet and physical workout. Should I declare this as a blood condition?
> 
> I have been to Australia on a 457 and my health insurance knows about my gout as I've declared it to them, so not declaring and later being found out isn't a good option


Hi zooter80... I am in the exact same situation as you were... I am diagnosed with gout and I am about to do a medical checks for PR... Is it something to be worry about ? How did you go ? Thank you for reply...


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

misa_sydney said:


> Hi zooter80... I am in the exact same situation as you were... I am diagnosed with gout and I am about to do a medical checks for PR... Is it something to be worry about ? How did you go ? Thank you for reply...


no issues for me. IN fact the doctor said I should NOT have declared Gout as a "Blood disorder" and so he had to do a few extra things before submitting the report. Best to check with your local hospital, but as far as Gout is concerned, it's not a major cost to the medical system. And also, most medicines for Gout would have to be bought by yourself, so no burden on the Australian Government; hence no issues in approval of PR


----------



## misa_sydney (Dec 6, 2017)

zooter80 said:


> no issues for me. IN fact the doctor said I should NOT have declared Gout as a "Blood disorder" and so he had to do a few extra things before submitting the report. Best to check with your local hospital, but as far as Gout is concerned, it's not a major cost to the medical system. And also, most medicines for Gout would have to be bought by yourself, so no burden on the Australian Government; hence no issues in approval of PR


So in my understanding, it is good to declare it only as medical history in the form when at medical check, but not in blood disorder right ? I will do, and will have clear mind then...

Thank you for sharing your experience, I hope it will help calm down not only me but other people as well..


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

As part of health checkup, is there a gynecology test for females? Thanks.


----------



## Tomle1207 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey guys, just have a quick question. Im about to go through medical check for 489 visa and I would like to do healthcheck in advance to save time and avoid any delays from CO requests. So is it true that I only need to do code 501(general), 502(chest x-ray), 707(HIV) ? Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tomle1207 said:


> Hey guys, just have a quick question. Im about to go through medical check for 489 visa and I would like to do healthcheck in advance to save time and avoid any delays from CO requests. So is it true that I only need to do code 501(general), 502(chest x-ray), 707(HIV) ? Thank you.


The clinic will decide on the tests to be done based on the instructions in the hap id 
You have no say in it 

Moreover you cannot get the tests done unless the hap id is generated either by you or the CO

Cheers


----------



## Tomle1207 (Apr 2, 2018)

NB said:


> The clinic will decide on the tests to be done based on the instructions in the hap id
> You have no say in it
> 
> Moreover you cannot get the tests done unless the hap id is generated either by you or the CO
> ...


Thank you for your prompt reply. Once I generated HAP ID and tick No to all the options, will the Clinic randomly pick any additional tests and plus these codes 501(general), 502(chest x-ray), 707(HIV) ? Many tks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tomle1207 said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. Once I generated HAP ID and tick No to all the options, will the Clinic randomly pick any additional tests and plus these codes 501(general), 502(chest x-ray), 707(HIV) ? Many tks.


No matter what you tick, the doctor will still examine and talk with you
He will then decide what tests are to be done

You can not dictate what is required or not required 
But be rest assured 
These clinics have a reputation to maintain and will not do unnecessary random tests for the sake of fees or to harass you 


Cheers


----------



## Tomle1207 (Apr 2, 2018)

NB said:


> No matter what you tick, the doctor will still examine and talk with you
> He will then decide what tests are to be done
> 
> You can not dictate what is required or not required
> ...


Great, thanks for clarifying this, its all clear now. Hopefully I wont have any problems for this final stage.


----------

